# Forest Cobra for sale



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Male Forest Cobra, _Naja melanoleuca_, for sale. Around 5ft in length, relatively easy-going for a forest but will try and catch you out!
Only selling as it was meant to be paired with a female which has turned out to also be a male.
Not for inexperienced keepers and a Copy of your license (DWA or PS) will be required.

PM for more details

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

:mf_dribble:

If only I had a licence...

stunning snake though.

If you've still got him in 4 years time, let me know! (might have a licence by then, fingers crossed)

Harry


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, thats really beautiful. The markings around his head and hood are really something. 

May i ask how old he is, just to be nosy?


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i'll give you a fiver for it Tom, lol


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

rogersspider2007 said:


> i'll give you a fiver for it Tom, lol


I'll match and raise by £10


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll match Slippery and throw in a tube of Smarties too!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i'll give you £20 and a full bar of dairy milk


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

change that dairy milk to a bar of bournville and your on!:lol2:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

iXXo said:


> Wow, thats really beautiful. The markings around his head and hood are really something.
> 
> May i ask how old he is, just to be nosy?


I believe hes an early 08


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

£21, a BIG bar of Bourneville and I'll bequeath you all my snakes when this Forest thingy nails me!!!!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

£25 and 2 big bars of Bourneville


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

Azemiops said:


> I believe hes an early 08


Thanks for the reply : victory:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> £21, a BIG bar of Bourneville and I'll bequeath you all my snakes when this Forest thingy nails me!!!!


Sweet....ive been eyeing up your trig for a while.....



rogersspider2007 said:


> £25 and 2 big bars of Bourneville


This is getting better and better, keep em' coming!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

£25, some of my wife home made brownie and two frozen baby meridionalis!

Now thats a deal!!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Sweet....ive been eyeing up your trig for a while.....
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting better and better, keep em' coming!


In all seriousness, I'm getting an adult male for her at Houten, would you be interested in any young 'uns?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> £25, some of my wife, a home made brownie and two frozen baby meridionalis!
> 
> Now thats a deal!!!


Gotta say, I can't compete with that, but what does Julie have to say about it?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Gotta say, I can't compete with that, but what does Julie have to say about it?


She says anything to reduce the number of baby snakes I have, even the dead ones!:lol2:

PS Houten Booked


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> In all seriousness, I'm getting an adult male for her at Houten, would you be interested in any young 'uns?


Yep, for sure, they are a stunning species



stuartdouglas said:


> Gotta say, I can't compete with that, but what does Julie have to say about it?





slippery42 said:


> She says anything to reduce the number of baby snakes I have, even the dead ones!:lol2:


ha ha!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> She says anything to reduce the number of baby snakes I have, even the dead ones!:lol2:
> 
> PS Houten Booked


Have you read that post? Carefully? It's been ahem, amended:lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> In all seriousness, I'm getting an adult male for her at Houten, would you be interested in any young 'uns?



Yes :flrt:


:lol2: ill ask the landlord nicely :whistling2:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Yes :flrt:
> 
> 
> :lol2: ill ask the landlord nicely :whistling2:


 very nicely, lol


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

rogersspider2007 said:


> very nicely, lol



Lol, Stu has already bet my flatmate that im gonna smuggle a DWA sp. back from Houten... 

I already keep 35+ reptiles in my flat going by the 'what they dont know wont hurt them' mantra... but i think DWA is taking the pee just a little too much... Plus theres those pesky licences to think of.

Patience is a virtue - ill wait my time *sigh*


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

its well worth the wait i assure you, it took me 1 year to get everything right.


----------



## lordbiggles (Jun 10, 2009)

Chondro13.........

repeat after me.............

It said false water cobra on the packet.....how was I to know ?????


Its the best idea i can come up with at this time of night....sorry.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

rogersspider2007 said:


> its well worth the wait i assure you, it took me 1 year to get everything right.


Im sure it is! I do look forward to my turn 



lordbiggles said:


> Chondro13.........
> 
> repeat after me.............
> 
> ...



:lol2: legend. I do like the way you think


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

lordbiggles said:


> Chondro13.........
> 
> repeat after me.............
> 
> ...


 :lol2:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Bump, this chap is still available.

cheers, Tom


----------



## mikey5454 (Jun 28, 2009)

how much are you actually charging lol


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Azemiops said:


> Male Forest Cobra, _Naja melanoleuca_, for sale. Around 5ft in length, relatively easy-going for a forest but will try and catch you out!
> Only selling as *it was meant to be paired with a female which has turned out to also be a male.*
> Not for inexperienced keepers and a Copy of your license (DWA or PS) will be required.
> 
> ...


thats where i go wrong in life lmfao


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a cobra cobra unlike all other Naja!! They are damn fast, very clever, massive size (males particularly), chew like pit-bulls and very difficult to handle....

I'm told that symptoms of envenomation include melting brain matter oozing out of ears just prior to explosion of the victim!!!!!!


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

Mehelya said:


> This is a cobra cobra unlike all other Naja!! They are damn fast, very clever, massive size (males particularly), chew like pit-bulls and very difficult to handle....
> 
> *I'm told that symptoms of envenomation include melting brain matter oozing out of ears just prior to explosion of the victim!!!!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

wow..wish i had a license and a bigger place :bash: x


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats a cracking snake Tom, thought it would have gone by now! 
And a free bump for you!


----------

